# Crawfish and Shrimp Boiled



## twoalpha (Jul 3, 2015)

Boiling the Crawfish  

Some of the best fresh seafood certainly comes from the TX-LA Gulf coast. Having lived in the Houston area for a number of years will spoil you for fresh seafood. While in TX for the past two weeks had to round up the fix in’s for a Crawfish and Shrimp boil. Crawfish in NC are just not available.

Loaded up the boiling pot with water, salt, cayenne pepper, liquid crawfish boil, lemons, onion, garlic, potatoes and corn and brought this to a roaring boil before adding the crawfish. Brought back to a full boil for five minutes added the shrimp for five minutes and then shut the fire off for a short soak. Drained off the water and dumped the pot on the table. Time to peel and eat.

The best part of all this is that you can do this in several batches and keep refining the mix of spices to heat up the taste and not overpower the not spicy crowd. Of course cold beer between during and anytime makes this a really special time.

Intended to have shrimp left over for making shrimp salad in the coming days. These spicy shrimp are the key ingredient along with the other recipe items listed. This shrimp salad is a meal by itself. Had just returned from a great fishing trip to Galveston bay for speckled trout and missed the preparation shots on the shrimp salad by the ladies. The fried fish is another story.

Crawfish ready for the hot bath.













IMG_20150620_153046799.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015






Shrimp ready













IMG_20150620_153314457.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015






Just some of the spices.













IMG_20150620_152702273.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015






Peel and eat your fill













IMG_20150620_180742437.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015


















IMG_20150620_180746181.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015






Shrimp salad ready for the chill down.













IMG_20150623_155441962.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015





[h1]Shrimp Salad (served cold)[/h1]
1 lb. Cooled boiled shrimp (I boil in seasoned water for added flavor using Zatarain Liquid Crab/Shrimp Boil, leave whole if small, cut up if large-You can really use as much shrimp as you like.

1 c. cooked Minute Rice (cook and cool)

½ sweet pepper (any color)-chopped fine

1 head cauliflower-chopped or in very small flowerets

1 small or ½ medium sweet onion-chopped fine

Small can sliced black olives

1 c. mayonnaise

Juice of ½ lemon (about a tablespoon)

Dash of Tabasco or Tony Chachere’s Cajun Spice to taste (I add this after everything else is mixed)

_Mix it all together, adding more or less of each thing as you like, and chill well for a good blend of flavors._

Nice catch of 18" to 24" trout













IMG_20150624_202818138.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Jul 3, 2015






Hope you enjoy and have a Good 4th.

Larry


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 3, 2015)

Tasty looking meal! Been a while since we've had mud bugs better go get our traps wet!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2015)

That looks Awesome, Larry!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Although I've often thought about it, I've never had the Pleasure of a Crawfish Boil.

All looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2015)

You can keep the mud bugs and shrimp. I'll take them specks any day.  BTW i use that liquid crab boil as a seasoning in most everything i cook.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2015)

TA, fine looking meal !!!


----------



## twoalpha (Jul 5, 2015)

Bear

Thanks for the points and the Crawfish are worth the effort if you ever get close to some.

Larry


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice looking party you prepared. My first seafood salad was in the service, one of the nucs was from near Boston and came back from leave with a huge bag of lobster tails. He made lobster salad and put it on a hotdog bun that was over the top! I am sure glad I am not one of those folks that doesn't try new things....... LOL

Great show. Nicely done.


----------

